# Book Reviews--Got Any?



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

After seeing some of Cyndi's fibrary (fiber library  ) I looked at fibery books on eBay (is there an eBay 12 step program?) and promptly became overwhelmed. I try to spend my fiber budget as wisely as possible, but with meager descriptions it proves quite difficult. It also doesn't help that I have been an addic-, um, *avid* reader since "Fun With Dick and Jane." I *love* books. I *hate* spending money on boring or uninformative books.

Care to share the titles or authors of your favorite fiber-related books, or even videos? Realizing, of course that this information will feed both my fiber and book addictions.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

OKay, here's what's on my bookshelf - 
knitting: Knitting without Tears by Eliz Zimmerman, Mary Thomas' Book of Knitting Patterns & Homespun Handknit ed. by Linda Lignon

Spinning, etc.: Color in Spinning by Deb Menz and Spinning Designer Yarn by D.Varney ( I don't think I'd recommend you buy this - ask the librarian to get it for you)

I also have a copy of Complete Feltmaking by G. Harris which seems to be a good teaching & ideas book but I haven't done much with it yet.

As for knitting books I find that most libraries have very good selections in this topic so really other than 1 book to remind how many yards are need for a sweater and a simple sock pattern to jog my memory, don't find I need many books here. For project ideas I find the internet is far more useful than books. The Thomas' book is nice for lace patterns but again the internet is a great free source too.

Have you checked with your library about intra-loans? My little 1 room library is super about it and this has really helped me find books I want a copy of; like Color in Spinning and has helped me know I don't want to buy most spinning books because they are too basic and repetitive. I look at Amazon and the World Catalog at www.worldcat.org to get titles & ISBN numbers, then the librarian does the rest.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cloverbud have you though about putting your name on the list for Ravelry? Seriously you would probably love it since each person has a place to post their "Fibrary" and organize it. On second thought it might be too tempting for you there, LOL  

I have so many fibery books it's scary and Im always collecting more. Personal favorites and ones I always go back to are:

Knitting

Anything by EZ, I love her Knitting workshop.

All of the Harmony Stitch Guides, I think there are 5 or 6 of these and yes I own all of them. I find these the most indispensable of all my books.

Barbara Walkers Stitch guides, I only have I & II

Homespun Handknit

Socks by Interweave Press (one of the first sock books put out, I think it actually may have been put out by Spin Off and uses handspun yarn

Spinning:

Spinners Companion A nice little spiral bound book to keep in your spinning basket.

Hands on Spinning

There are so many more to list


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Susan, would say what you like about the Spinner's Companion and how you find it useful?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm not in the same league as the rest here and I've taken up knitting after a 15 year break and have found a couple wonderful books to help me along. Two come from the Getting Started series, Getting Started Knitting covers so much of the basics (gauge, needles, yard types, basic stitches and a few great starter projects), Getting Started Knitting Socks has been a great reference (super illustrations & photos to help with turning heels and nice finish on toes) for socks and has several patterns based on stitches per inch and has wonderful stitch patterns for more decorative socks (both books have fantastic illustrations to help us beginners). My third favorite is Knit Fix, Problem Solving for Knitters which offers great repair techniques beyond ripping out the whole thing and starting over. 

I would strongly encourage any new knitters to look for any one of the three books for help and reference if they don't have a knitting mentor.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sure, I actually have the ones for knitters and the weavers one too. They are all good to have a a reference.

The Spinners Companion by Bobbie Irwin contains tons of information. In the table of contents here is how they list the areas of interest.

*Spinning wheels - they go into the different parts of a wheel and the different types of wheels.

*Wheel Mechanics and trouble shooting - everything from ratio to lubrication (great to have when you are away from home or even at home)

*Spindles - talks about the different types of spindles 

*Fiber Types and Characteristics - This I find one of the most helpful parts of the book. This also takes up a good portion of the book. Almost anything you want or need to know about a particular fiber.

*Fiber Preparation - from sorting a fleece to aligning fibers to fiber conditioning

*Prepared Fiber Forms - Different fibers and how they are commercially prepared and sold.

* Drafting - short draw, long draw, spinning from the fold, what to do when fibers won't draft woolen vs worsted, and what to do if your yarn is irregular.

*Spinning Fine Yarn - techniques for spinning fine yarns, finding lost or buried ends on a bobbin.

*Twist, Grist, and Other Measurements - Twist, measuring twist, removing excess twist, angle of wist, comparing yarns.

*Plying - how much twist, balancing ply, plying fom ctr pull ball, from lazy kate, Navajo plying, novelty yarns basic novelty plies.

*Finishing Yarns - winding a skein, tying a skein, twisting a skein, ctr pull balls, setting twist, washing yarn, steaming, warp sizing, sizing recipes, wool, cotton or fine protein fibers silk and linen.

*Pest Problems and storage - mildew, bacterial, insects, incidental damage, detecting insect infestations, chemical control, natural/herbal control,, biological control, prevention, storage, susceptibility of fibers to damage.

*When it hurts to spin

* Bibliography

*Resources and Associations


That's a lot of information for such a little book. Granted it doesn't go to indepth on any one subject but I find all the topics very important. The design of the book I also find useful. You can prop it up or used the overlapping flap as a book mark.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

For the spinners, "In Sheep's Clothing" is wonderful for learning about the various types of fleece.

For dyers - Deb's Menz is good.

I got Elizabeth Zimmerman's Knitting Workshop and love it!!!

I really need to organize and catalogue the books I have.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I really need to organize and catalogue the books I have.


Yup, so I know whatcha got to borrow!  

Cyndi, what's the name of the author that you said anything by her is good? Paula something?

This thread is going to get edited into a little "desktop" file so I can pull it up no matter what site I'm on. Please keep sharing, everyone, 'cause it just enables, oops, *educates*, yeah, that's it, educates us newer spinners! :hobbyhors


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Paula Simmons

I have:

Turning Wool into a Cottage Industry 
Spinning for Softness and Speed 
Spinning And Weaving With Wool


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

My all time favorite: Paul Simmons' Spinning for Softness and Speed. My library doesn't have it--yet! It taught me to spin a lot faster and smoother. I own the book, but it's being passed around as we speak. Of course, anything written by E. Zimmerman. I think I need her Knitting without tears---!! Thanks for starting this thread, Cloverbud.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Cyndi, I asked for Susan's opine on the spinner's companion so now I'm going to ask you if you feel "Turning Wool into ..." has any real pertinent info for today's market? I think if it is even possible to buy a used copy they are pretty pricey last time I looked. Had thought to see if the library could track down a copy for me to borrow but then I thought why put them out if the info is largely out - of -date.

And Susan, thanks for the info about the companion, I'm going to look for a used copy.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Liese, it's one I've browsed through a few years ago so I don't remember much. I'll have to pull it out again.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I recently got The Twisted Sisters Sock Workbook by Lynne Vogel and love all the info it contains. Lots of good info on dying, painting, spinning, designing and knitting. I have to finish a couple of other projects before I try my first socks, but dying is going to happen sooner.

For some reason I am expected to cook, clean, make soap, lotions and still be a wife. :shrug: Don't know why I can't just spin, knit, wash fleece, card, dye.....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I did exactly that on my week off between Christmas and New Year! Told sometimes Paul that this was my vacation from work and had been designated as Fiber Time. 

Now, I _did_ put on a heck of a spread Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and New Year's Eve and kept various soups and stews going on the woodstove so no one went hungry, but the rest of my time was spent in fibering


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Got to tell you about a book my friend loaned to me: Casts Off by Stephanie Pearl/McPhee. It's not about knitting, but about knitters, a tongue-in-cheek entertaining book that makes you laugh out loud. Very fun book.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

She's the Yarn Harlot. Have you read her blog? I think it is just YarnHarlot.com or some thing like that. There is a huge following of her and her books, she is almost a cult. I have never read any of her stuff but I have heard a lot of great things about her and her writing.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Her blog is: http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/

I got the new Cat Bordhi sock book for Christmas (New Pathways for Sock Knitters). I'm a big fan of hers as she looks at knitting as architecture. I love her mobius strip bowls/baskets. In this book she does several new sock patterns with the gussets in different places. I did a pair of baby socks with the gusset on the top of the foot--really cute.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Katherine I have heard wonderful things about her sock book as well as the new one out by Ann Budd, I can't remember the name now. Both I have heard are fantastic for new sock knitters as well as the more experienced ones. Please let us know how you like it since it is on my list. What are the other names of her books?


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Marchwind are you talking about Weekend Knitting by Ann Budd? I am looking at some fingerless mitts from that book on Ravelry, I like how they look, they are worked sideways instead of wrist to fingers. I may have to buy that book.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Deb the oone m thinking of is called Getting Started Knitting Socks. I haven't actually seen it in person but I have heard many good reviews about it. Can you send me the link to the gloves in Ralvery? You can send it to my Ravelry mail. Thanks!


----------



## jkwd (Dec 22, 2002)

Hi all. I just introduced myself over at FAC & couldn't resist attaching myself to this "literary discussion". This summer I was arguing with myself about getting yet another technique book, but just couldn't resist Andean Folk Knits. I enjoyed the discussion of culture, geography & history even if I never make one of the items. Then this fall I wanted something a bit different. Always interested in color, I picked up Color: A Natural History of the Palette by Victoria Finlay. Took me awhile to get into it, but I did enjoy it. The globe trotting anthropologist author researched the history of natural pigments. Once I got thru the first chapter on Ochre (how blah) I found the rest quite interesting. Now, I am almost done reading A Perfect Red by Amy Butler Greenfield, whose grandfather & great g f were dyers. She traces the history of that color & all it's significance, especially the espionage & polotics involved in the rise and fall of the cochineal industry. When that's done I'll jump into Mauve by Simon Garfield (nooo, I did not make that name up!!). The story deals with an 18 yr old chemist whose lab accident led to a new color that shook the fashion industry. Thanks for all the recommendations, now I'll never get that alpaca spun!


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Deb the oone m thinking of is called Getting Started Knitting Socks. I haven't actually seen it in person but I have heard many good reviews about it. Can you send me the link to the gloves in Ralvery? You can send it to my Ravelry mail. Thanks!



Sent the link. You can search for things knitted with her patterns by clicking on the pattern tab then type her name......voila. I love the socks people have knitted with her pattens. :help: I want her books.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

JKWD those sound like some really interesting books. Where can they be found in the history section or Art History :shrug: I might have to look into getting one or two of those. I wonder if the library has them?

Deb, Thanks! There are things like the searchs oon that sight that sound really cool. You can plug in a weight of yarn, say worsted, and then socks and if I understand it right you will come up with a bunch of patterns forthat weight of yearn, Very cool if you ask me


----------



## jkwd (Dec 22, 2002)

Marchwind,

I got my color books from amazon.com--used ones of course, usually the cheapest. ISBN for Finlay is 0-8129-7142-6 Red has 3 ISBN's. For these you can google the title or just a few key words--google is my middle name, BTW. I suppose they would be found under art. Amazon is very "helpful" in recommending similar titles so I have others on my list from there. But like most resources, I just come across them through others of like mind. I found these in the library of a shepherdess at whose farm we had a spin and dye weekend workshop in August. 

Thank you everyone for the nice welcome JD


----------

